# Ebay finds for November



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Got these from the Bay. The red Mako is just about mint, yellow Make has a broken post on drivers side, but not too bad and the front chrome is a little worn. The ToughOnes Firebird is in nice shape, no broken posts, chrome is bright and shiny. The other Firebird has great posts but the rear wheelwells look to be opened up just a little. The turquoise Riviera is very clean, no broken posts no cut wheelwells, chrome is very nice- a little worn on the edges. Four out five chassis are solid rivet. All this for 90 bucks and change and that included shipping. (4 seperate auctions). :woohoo:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is a nice haul, and pretty darn good price per car, especially with the condition of some. You done good!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180179761009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008

Its a great price for this haul. And Ive been searching all over for that blue warrior for like 3 years. I have one, but not with the correct wheels and mine's in sorta rough shape. Now, Ive finally got all racing warriors in near mint condition

Say what you want about the novelty sets like these but I have a deranged love of the racing warriors and the offshoots. I have the doomsday duel set and that killbot thing is lotsa fun, the car crusher looks even better.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The red candy warrior car is the one I can't find. See dozens of the red chrome on the bay. I also have a "hand made sample for mold modification 5/8/98" of the killbot. No paint, head doesn't stay down and arms fly off as soon as it is turned on.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking set of Aurora TJs. Not bad at all for that $90 bux! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

22tall said:


> The red candy warrior car is the one I can't find. See dozens of the red chrome on the bay. I also have a "hand made sample for mold modification 5/8/98" of the killbot. No paint, head doesn't stay down and arms fly off as soon as it is turned on.


Do you have pictures of the two red warriors?

Marty


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Red candy warrior? Isnt that just the red chrome? The only other red one is the red one with black interior and silver zigzag from that set I bought. I have one in great shape already and that one looks nice so if you want it, we can work a deal. I can tell you that the red chrome one from the doomsday set is a LOT more common. So much so that I actually had an extra pair of the chromies and stripped them down to make custom versions. I like mine better than any of the tyco versions and these were just quickie paint jobs. I linked up some pic links for reference:

Racing warriors set car red/silver/black:
http://hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=ty6945r


Doomsday Duel set car: Candy/chrome red:
http://hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=ty33575r

And my customs:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I linked up some pic links for reference:
> 
> Racing warriors set car red/silver/black:
> http://hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/****?s=l&p=ty6945r
> ...


I get a "Restricted" message from the links.

Kool Kustoms!

Marty


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Marty said:


> I get a "Restricted" message from the links.
> 
> Kool Kustoms!
> 
> Marty



If you highlight the url bar and hit return the pics will come up, its to stop links to his site. But as always a easy work around....lol...

Dave


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

coach61 said:


> If you highlight the url bar and hit return the pics will come up, its to stop links to his site. But as always a easy work around....lol...
> 
> Dave


Nope, still didn't work.
Marty


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Marty said:


> Nope, still didn't work.
> Marty



Don't just hit reload, you have to highlight the whole URL bar and reload.. Mind you I use Netscape and it works maybe Exploder doesn't? Works in Firefox too.. bummer sorry it didn't work.


Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the props, Marty. My camera isnt that great and I suck at photography so what ya get is fuzzy pics that dont really show the weathering I did on those. 

If you just go to hoslotcars.com you can browse the huge list, and go to the tyco listings to see those and pretty much most all slot cars made.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Instead of trying the links just go to www.hoslotcars.com put it in your favorites. It is a very useful site. Do a search for warrior. Kelly doesn't have a pic or mention the candy cars. 

The doomsday set came with chrome (paint over chrome) or candy (paint over silver paint) cars. I didn't know the candy cars existed until I got the Mattel Years update listing from Dan Esposito. The set number is the same for both.

I really have to learn how to post pics.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well those candy cars are a new one on me. Never even seen pics or anything...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, I can;t get pics to work either... I tried all the work arounds listed here too.

oh well

question: why doesn;t somene who can access the pics, just post them here?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just got the red candy warrior on ebay. 150258683873 The top picture does a better job of showing the color.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

22tall said:


> Just got the red candy warrior on ebay. 150258683873 The top picture does a better job of showing the color.


K, I like that. More realistic than the chrome. Prolly stands up to racing, handling and crashing a lot better too.


----------

